# Want to critique my curriculum?



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

We are new homeschoolers this fall. My dd will be 10 in November and would be in 4th grade. Here's what I'm looking at so far. 

*Science*: Noeo Biology II - we love experiments, is this good for that? What about Abeka? 

*Math:* Math U See Delta/Epsilon. We're starting with Delta just because I think she's still a little shaky on division, but I think we'll move through it quickly

*Language Arts:* Writing Strands 3

*Geography:* No clue...need some suggestions. I know it's early for geography, but it bugs me that kids these days can't point out Colorado on a map unless they live there.  Maybe we'll just get a big ole map, lol!

*Art:* Again, no idea. Thought of just enrolling in a pottery class, lol!

*History:* Story of the USA supplemented with the books from Sonlight's core list. 

Any thoughts? 

Thank you!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Geography is what I "center" my curriculum around. I love the Trailguides from Geography Matters. I recommend them to everyone who asks.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My DS will be 10 in Dec doing 4th & 5th grade, here are my thoughts:

If you want informal Geography, you could join one of the post cards clubs online. Yahoo groups has at least one. Most yahoo groups are US, if you want Europe look at postcarding dot com. Then you can look into each postcard origin and find it on the map, learn it's capitol, etc.

I've heard of, but am not fimilar with Writing Strands, does it include reading comprehension? I see you are going to use Sonlights book list - are you just going to do your own "comprehension" with that for reading and history all-in-one. My DS is far above grade level in reading, but even he still has comprehesion problems sometimes, so we still "work on that".

Looks like you have covered all the basics. As a first year homeschool, just remember not to become a slave to the curriulum, it works for you not the other way around. Have fun!


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

For geography, I usually 'piggy-back' onto history and reading. If they read a book about someone from Alaska, then we look up the state on a globe, find info in a library book, write a report (if we're that organized), maybe even get some travel guides from that place. I have found that geography doesn't stick unless it is tied to something that has an interest to the child. Just my thoughts.

All other currculum ideas look good-I second the thought of not getting too tied to your schedule and curriculum.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Been homeschooling 15 years and have used so many different curricula I couldn't even name them all without a peice of paper and a few days to think about it. For the last two years we finally feel like we found the perfect everything!

Geography - Around the World in 180 Days is very light and sort of fun. It's a basic introduction to geography, but requires quite a bit of prep time. Runkle Geography is a text book, but has activities that make it interesting. No prep time to speak of. Some people don't use it until junior high, but I never found it that in depth and always do it in 4th or 5th.

We use Artistic Pursuits for art. You do have to buy a lot of materials, as they explore all different mediums. You do not have to be an artist to teach it, and it incorporates art history in each lesson. My children love it, I am a bit intimidated by it, but they have learned alot and their knowledge of art history and their ability in art have improved. I like it because every other art curriculum we tried was either drawing, or looking at stuff, while this one is very hands on with a large variety of stuff.

Abeka science is OK - not overly fantastic, but pretty good. I like it because I can go to homesciencetools.com (I think that's it) and order materials kits for all Abeka grades and have all the science stuff at hand. I wish it had more experiments, but after this many years I just add my own in. My children have been taught to be self directed and it is great for that - they read, do the vocabulary, and the experiment. They come to me with a question and I do all the grading. (We currently have 7 homeschooling, one special needs, and they are in 7 different grades so anything they can self direct, I like).

I used Writing Strands about 13 years ago, so it may have changed, but I don't recall being impressed. Does it include spelling and grammar? We use Spelling Power, Easy grammar and daily grams, and for writing we use Institute for Excellense in Writing.

We do History of US for history, and the teachers guides and test book are well worth the money! We use Sonlight readers for literature. Edhelper.com has sections for most of the sonlight readers, so I just print off activities, quizzes, or report forms for each reader and that is how I grade their literature.

This will be our first year with Math U See, it was recommended by my sons therapist because it is so visual and hands on. That is my only comment about it, but she just raves about how "concrete" it is.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I tried Writing Strands recently and hated it. I don't think it's well-rounded enough for it to be your entire Language Arts curriculum. I like Rod & Staff's grammar programs.

Have fun and good luck,

 RedTartan


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to trying Noeo Science this year. It looks WONDERFUL! I've heard great things about it from families who have used it. Same with Math-U-See and Artistic Pursuits. I don't know a thing about Writing Strand, but when my boys get a little older (about 4th or 5th grade), we're planning to use Institute for Excellence in Writing for their writing program. For the most part, we're planning to use the Ambleside Online curriculum this year, but with a few changes. We're planning to supplement math (as needed and desired) with some books and games from Living Math. We're not doing anything formal for geography, except what goes with Ambleside Online, and then as someone else mentioned, searching for more information on places we're reading about in history, literature, etc. We're also doing foreign language (Hebrew), and music, but I think if I were starting with an older child and this was my first year of homeschooling, I'd go slow and not try to fit in everything at once. I think I could get overwhelmed too fast if I suddenly tried to do a full curriculum starting the first day of homeschool. Both of you have plenty of time, and homeschooling is much more productive anyway (more learning in fewer hours, but learning really goes on all the time at home), especially if it's enjoyable.

Best wishes,

Jenny


----------

